# any problems with Moo Tubes?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone experienced any problems with Merrick Moo Tubes? I got 4 of them and cut them in half and gave them as single treats while he eats his way to the next delivery of food and these things. Ony get em so the food order gets the free shipping. 

When he crunches them down to the point where he swallows them, he does that scary gagging/trying to cough it up thing. He gets the piece back up into his mouth and finishes chewing it and the next thing you know he is licking his lips and looking for more. Its not like dogs dont do that with other "chewing" treats or anything they eat too fast, but for some reason, with these 'healthy treats', I get a little paranoid and stand by while reading the "what to do if your dog is choking" page. Im kidding. Kind of. Maybe the problem is cutting them in half and making them smaller to begin with. 
Or maybe I should just pay for shipping :laugh:

EDIT: The delivery came today and he is sitting here wondering why the hell I wont give him one.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Are they just trachea? I've only given them once or twice, my dogs didn't have any issue, I wasn't giving that brand or chopping them up though. I think my dogs pretty much just inhaled them so it didn't seem worth buying more.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

GoingPostal said:


> Are they just trachea? I've only given them once or twice, my dogs didn't have any issue, I wasn't giving that brand or chopping them up though. I think my dogs pretty much just inhaled them so it didn't seem worth buying more.



Yes, just the tracheas. When chewed, they sound dangerous.

Theyre also kinda...creepy.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Cmon, no other opinions on these?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have fed these before. I wouldn't cut them. They are hard and dried. I don't feed them anymore though. Not because I had any problems. I found a place to get them raw so I just do raw now (and they are softer and longer when raw).

If you are concerned, maybe find something else to add to your order instead?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't used moo tubes specifically, but I have fed him dried trachea. The one I got wasn't totally dried as it still had this kind of like slime (hard to explain) on some parts. Whenever he's eat it it'd get soft before swallowing.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I gave it to him whole and he held it upright between his paws and bit chunks off the end of it. He skipped the gagging/trying to cough it up thing and went straight to licking his lips and looking for more. The whole thing took less than 4 minutes. I think at 3 inches he thought it was just a large 'cookie', while at 6 inches he recognized it as something to be worked on and scarfed it down accordingly, of course with complete disregard of grace and social etiquette. :biggrin1:


----------

